

Can mushrooms help us get rid of Styrofoam? - awwstn
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2013/05/20/130520fa_fact_frazier

======
zafka
This is a fascinating subject. It would be nice if most of the article was not
behind a pay wall. Quite a while ago, I heard of Paul Stamets who has done
amazing things with fungus: <http://www.fungi.com/about-paul-stamets.html> We
are starting to see nano-tech crossing with bio-tech more and more, and I
think it bodes well for the future if handled in a positive way.

